# Tagging Users in Posts



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I think a useful tool on this forum would be having the ability to 'tag' users when you create a post.

That way, if you're trying to get the attention of a particular member either for help, or because you feel it may be of benefit to them, then they will be notified and led to the post they were tagged in.

If this system was to be integrated then I think it should be optional, as some members might get annoyed by all of the notifications they may receive because of their reputation as a Gear God.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i think this has been suggested before - i like the idea x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Or you could send them the link or just contact them .


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I like this, can we tag pictures and have a little chat box in the bottom corner? Also, can we have more detailed profiles with pictures and status updates. That would be awesome!

I think we could call it UK-Mbook


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> Or you could send them the link or just contact them .


This.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Dux said:


> This.


no, i want to know what everyone is doing at all times. Dammit.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, i've used this facility before... it's good... i often reply to threads and forget to check them

This certainly helps


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Yeah, i've used this facility before... it's good... i often reply to threads and forget to check them
> 
> This certainly helps


less time posting... more time getting driving experience lol x


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Or you could send them the link or just contact them .


Yes, that's what you can do now. I am talking about the next stage of development, removing steps for improved usability. Some users don't want to be bombarded with PM's, a notification can be more discreet. Tagging within a post is a massive time saver.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I like this, can we tag pictures and have a little chat box in the bottom corner? Also, can we have more detailed profiles with pictures and status updates. That would be awesome!
> 
> I think we could call it UK-Mbook


You wouldn't need to change the name of the website, that wouldn't work. Oh wait, you were doing a joke? You should apply to become the comedy writer for Ed Milliband as his speeches lack that punchyness.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Rectus no one talks about you anyway !!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

rectus said:


> You wouldn't need to change the name of the website, that wouldn't work. Oh wait, you were doing a joke? You should apply to become the comedy writer for Ed Milliband as his speeches lack that punchyness.


Someones bitchy today. PCT not going well?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rectus said:


> I think a useful tool on this forum would be having the ability to 'tag' users when you create a post.
> 
> That way, if you're trying to get the attention of a particular member either for help, or because you feel it may be of benefit to them, then they will be notified and led to the post they were tagged in.
> 
> ...


This is a good idea, and as Queenie says has been suggested already.

Lorian is looking into how it can be integrated into the forum software, and if it can be, as soon as is possible it will be implemented.

Admin has a lot of behind the scenes stuff going on right now, but at some point when possible there will be some forum changes like this made... just be patient folks and keep the ideas coming.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Someones bitchy today. PCT not going well?


I'm on cycle. I am just used to be being on the offensive on this forum


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> Yes, that's what you can do now. I am talking about the next stage of development, removing steps for improved usability. Some users don't want to be bombarded with PM's, a notification can be more discreet. Tagging within a post is a massive time saver.


tbf if the users do not want to be bombarded with pm`s they certainly wont want to be bombarded with `check my gear` threads or whatever .

people like aus for example search through the steroid section as do the board sponsors in their relevant section .

dont forget that everything in the open forum is google cached some people might not want their username with avi searchable so easily in google , for example a member here nearly lost his job because of being a member here and searchable via google .


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> tbf if the users do not want to be bombarded with pm`s they certainly wont want to be bombarded with `check my gear` threads or whatever .
> 
> people like aus for example search through the steroid section as do the board sponsors in their relevant section .
> 
> dont forget that everything in the open forum is google cached some people might not want their username with avi searchable so easily in google , for example a member here nearly lost his job because of being a member here and searchable via google .


Ewen, you need to actually read my posts before commenting because you seem to miss the important points I make. I said it should be "optional" therefore a member who does not want to be tagged can turn off that ability in their settings.

It doesn't matter what I think or suggest anyway, it was already suggested before I came along and shook up this town, so the wheels are already in motion.

Is your Google point related to the tagging system or is that a separate point?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

As Dtlv highlights...it has already been suggested and Lorian is looking into it once the software is upgraded. He has this second just shown me the UK-M to do list and after saying 'oh my God, I've got so much to do!' he said that user tagging is at the top of the list!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> Ewen, you need to actually read my posts before commenting because you seem to miss the important points I make. I said it should be "optional" therefore a member who does not want to be tagged can turn off that ability in their settings.
> 
> It doesn't matter what I think or suggest anyway, it was already suggested before I came along and shook up this town, so the wheels are already in motion.
> 
> Is your Google point related to the tagging system or is that a separate point?


i cba reading your posts :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> i cba reading your posts :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> i cba reading your posts :lol:


Well then your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

If this gets implemented I feel sorry for the admins, mods and ausbuilt :lol:

But very good idea!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Confirming that this is on the list of things to add.

Actually, it's the first thing after the next update.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha yess 

Now i can tag barsnack and milky in serious posts only :whistling:

 :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

So is this still at the top of the list? I've seen this work quite well on other forums, be good to see it here at some point as well.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> So is this still at the top of the list? I've seen this work quite well on other forums, be good to see it here at some point as well.


I believe so, it was meant to be implemented with the most recent forum update if "things went smoothly" so I assume they didn't go as well as planned. I'm sure it'll be done with the next forum update.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> I believe so, it was meant to be implemented with the most recent forum update if "things went smoothly" so I assume they didn't go as well as planned. I'm sure it'll be done with the next forum update.


The update did go smoothly it's just that user tagging he just hasn't gotten around to doing it.


----------

